# March 2 Yellow River



## SantaRosaFishFinder (Jan 25, 2011)

Went fishing Wednesday morning and caught a few shellcrackers, bluegills, and goggle eyes. The warmer weather has the fish running the banks of the river. I cleaned the fish and it always brings a smile to the older people I give them to. Am fixing to start casting for flounders and doing some night gigging. Then at the end of April I'll start running the river for flatheads, blues and channels. Happy Fishing!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Nice Box..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i hope u can get"em the cats can be tricky


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That a very nice box of fish. Will have to give the river over here a shot when it warms up again,but looks like that will be a while. The prediction is a heck of a rise over the next few days.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sure is,, a rising river is no fun to fish, they seem to hunker down


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

looks good... I see 4 warmouth in there... love catching them!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a heck of a haul!!! Congrats on helping other folk too!!!


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

See a couple of really nice fish in there. I'm looking forward to hittin it hard in the coming weeks if the weather warms back up and the river goes down.
Can't beat it when their bitting. Nice haul.


----------

